# What is this cable?



## ICE (May 21, 2014)

I need to know what the yellow cable is.  Whether it is listed for a wet location and allowed in conduit.



https://flic.kr/p/nFvGSn [/URL]

This is a J-box on a roof for a solar array.  He opened the cover and found two wires that have separated.  He has his hand on the wire nut because he was going to remove the wire nut, twist the wires together, and replace the wire nut.  For just a minute, I thought about letting him do it. 

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

The contractor is the same creep that ripped off the old lady http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6666&page=23&p=125623#post125623http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6666&page=23&p=125623#post125623

There's 24" between the wall and new panel.  He protested that Edison spotted it there.  I explained that the panel is not the problem, it's the wall that doesn't belong there.  

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

So what does the yellow wire go to?? Power

Guess you are not able to see markings on it??


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2014)

Electrical Wire/Primary wire

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Electrical-Wire-Primary-wire/_/N-25r0?itemIdentifier=163352_0_0_


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2014)

Possibly sumersible pump cable?  It should have markings on it.



			
				ICE said:
			
		

> I need to know what the yellow cable is.  Whether it is listed for a wet location and allowed in conduit.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nFvGSn [/URL]
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/' rel="external nofollow">


----------



## ICE (May 21, 2014)

The cable goes to an A/C condenser that was replaced.  The disconnect and conduit were replaced but the cable was reused.  There is no marking on the cable that I can see.  It's a "Sears" contractor.


----------



## Dennis (May 21, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Possibly sumersible pump cable?  It should have markings on it.


  I agree- looks like well pump cable


----------



## Dennis (May 21, 2014)

It also could be extension cord cable


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2014)

Speaker wire?.....I have no clue, never been on a well....


----------



## TimNY (May 22, 2014)

Looks like submersible pump cable to me too.. https://www.midsouthelectronics.com/FlatPump.htm

Tim


----------

